# Does iMac G5 have a Kensington Lock port?



## symphonix (Sep 6, 2004)

A simple question (I hope) for anybody who actually has Physical access to the new iMac G5:

Does it feature a Kensington Lock port? (This is for securing the computer with a locking cable) Its hard to imagine Apple leaving this feature out, since it's essential for deploying these to school computing labs, and it was standard on the previous iMac, but there's no mention of it on their site.


----------



## pds (Sep 6, 2004)

What for? You can pick one with a ballpoint pen and a pair of scissors.

http://slashdot.org/articles/04/08/09/0218225.shtml?tid=172&tid=184&tid=1&tid=218

http://www.security.org/dial-90/sl-new.htm


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 6, 2004)

Security considerations aside (huh?) - Yes, there is a Kensington port. It's on the back of the unit, directly underneath the power connector.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes yes, there is. Where DeltaMac said tehre is ...
Even if it is a bit too heavy to jsut carry out, security never hurts.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 6, 2004)

Too heavy?? Only 18 lbs, (8.4 Kg) the 20" is just than 25 lbs. (11.4 Kg)


----------

